# Saturday only! iTunes gift cards for 10% off at Staples



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/iTunes-Gift-Card-100/dp/B00KV30IHG

I can't get this to work in the linkmaker, but above is a direct link. It is from an Amazon company, and I ordered one, so it seems to work and be legit!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I was told over the Internet today that Staples is selling iTunes gift cards for 10% off. I was out and about, so I went by a Staples store, and sure enough it worked, even there were no signs or fanfare about it. So now I have two $100 gift cards loaded in iTunes, and have only used 99 cents! May be awhile before I have any credit card charges there....

I was told this was today only, so it is rather late. If anyone sees this and wants one, you might try ordering online for store pickup, but check for the discount before buying!


----------

